
The Developer Ecosystem in 2020: How C++ is Doing - NalNezumi
https://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2020/06/dev-eco-cpp-2020/
======
abjKT26nO8
_> Speaking of unit testing, at the beginning of 2020 we can see 34% of C++
developers don’t write unit tests_

That's just sad.

~~~
EliRivers
And also really low. I'm astounded it's even under 50%.

------
juststeve
Well what else can you do but upvote?

